# Durability of Colnago C40 frame



## gottaridetoo (Jan 1, 2007)

can anyone tell me if a 6 yr old C40 frame will develop any flex or other problems associated with use, other than crashes, that I should be concerned with if considering a used frame purchase? larger size, weight 175lbs?
thanks for any comments or advice you would have


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

*C-40*

Had a '96 vintage C-40 60cm, bought in '98 and sold it a couple of years ago. No problem with the frame, no real fatigue issues so no need to worry about flex - remember, I'm speaking about an early vintage C-40 and they did have some flex inherent to them.

Where I saw problems was in the actual corrosion on the Al pins that held the cable guys along the top tube and the breaking of the bond in the drive-side chainstay (the female carbon tube and male drop out). Glued the cable guys back on with someBlack weld-all epoxy. Had to send the frame to Calfee to have the rear chainstays re-bonded.

Note, did see another rider with a C-40 at a shop once, the clearcoat was completely delaminating all over the frame and it looked like hell. (did know the rider from races and what not and he was hard on his gear).

Hope that helps


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a 2002 C-40
I am 6' 2", 195 lbs.
I've ridden it in all kinds of weather and over rough roads.
it's still as great as ever, no problems


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*1998 C40*

I'm 165#. I've had some corrosion inside my bottom bracket shell where some water sat in it for a while, unbeknownst to me. Otherwise the frame is great. I'll probably send the frame to Calfee to get the BB shell replaced one day, but for now, no problems.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*C40 v. C50*

Robert,

I am looking at a C40 2001 versus a more current C50. Do you have any idea of how the ride compares?

T


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

there's no comparison - the C-50 is a much better ride
i read recently in a bike magazine which reviewed the Extreme C, and the word used to describe the Colnago ride is "smooth." I completely agree with that regarding the C-50...it's like riding on air


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

There are two recent reviews of Colnago top-line CF bikes.

Procycling: C50 by Marcel Wurst
Road Bike Action: Extreme-C


----------

